# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Distance from boundary

## baileyboy

Hi, 
I'm not sure where to put this. I'm putting up a kit set carport. I'm trying to make it as wide as possible. How far from the neighbours fence can I put it?
I live in Brisbane.

----------


## melton2

> Hi, 
> I'm not sure where to put this. I'm putting up a kit set carport. I'm trying to make it as wide as possible. How far from the neighbours fence can I put it?
> I live in Brisbane.

  depends on your council. but generally its 900mm from back and side boundary. with eves being 450mm. 
but double check with your council. either browse their website for their standards, or simply give them a call. they should be able to tell you straight away.

----------


## ringtail

http://www.hpw.qld.gov.au/SiteCollec...ents/mp1-2.pdf  
Hopefully the link works. If not google QDC, go to building, then current parts, then siting for blocks over or under 450 m2.  
Open carports can be built to front and side boundaries with relaxations and a few other prerequisites but its commonly accepted in Brisbane.

----------


## baileyboy

Thanks guys.

----------

